# [THEME] METAL HD APEX [FREE-PRO]



## sim_jim (Dec 11, 2011)

Mod Type:: Theme

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
*METAL HD APEX THEME*




























*Features Overview:*
Over 300 icons (MORE TO COME IN NEXT UPDATES)
2 wallpapers
Themed Dock
New Font
New Icons Cover

*Installation Apex Launcher :*
Install Apex Launcher (Free or Pro)
Install theme
Open Apex Settings
Open Theme Settings
Select and Apply METAL HD Theme

*Screenshots :*














































*METAL HD PRO APEX THEME*



*FREE ICON PACK *

You can apply them manually using apex launcher

DOWNLOAD​
*For icons requests please email me

Thanks for your support *​


----------



## bastafari (Sep 13, 2011)

Looks great, getting pro.

Sent from my EVO


----------



## sim_jim (Dec 11, 2011)

Glad u like it 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

